# Extremely high idle CPU usage in 8.2



## tcpa252 (Jul 3, 2011)

Hello everyone, today I've encountered a problem, after installing FreeBSD 8.2 and adding Xorg with gnome2 to it, I noticed that idle CPU usage is very high. I do not know how to fix this, help please if you can.

My /etc/rc.conf:

```
# -- sysinstall generated deltas -- # Sun Jul  3 13:00:32 2011
# Created: Sun Jul  3 13:00:32 2011
# Enable network daemons for user convenience.
# Please make all changes to this file, not to /etc/defaults/rc.conf.
# This file now contains just the overrides from /etc/defaults/rc.conf.
hostname="eduard@fastlink.lt"
ifconfig_vr0="DHCP"
gnome_enable="YES"
gdm_enable="YES"
linux_enable="YES"
```

My /boot/loader.conf:

```
nvidia_load="YES"
snd_via8233_load="YES"
```

My Xorg.conf
http://pastebin.com/ASC0WPbH

My '*top*' output
http://pastebin.com/FXpM6tX9

Thanks for help.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 3, 2011)

Since when is idle CPU usage a problem? It's just a counter. It means that your CPU does not have a lot to do, which is usually good news if your system is actually functioning well.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 3, 2011)

"Idle" is CPU non-usage.  87% seems fine.  Are there any problems?


----------

